# Parent sponsorship visa



## Cobra (Feb 23, 2008)

Our Son has sponsored us and we have been allocated an officer four weeks ago. Waiting sixteen months. Next month we think we will get approval as he only asked for update of Sons earnings. "My question is: If i get approval next month April and i wait to send our passports Oct. 2011, I will have a further year to enter NZ which will be Oct. 2012 . So i enter for 4 weeks holiday and come out again, can i just fill the other five months at the end of the two year period to make up the 6 months required which would be April 2014 permanent stay: I need to stretch to around this time so i can go when i reach retirement ::confused2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cobra said:


> Our Son has sponsored us and we have been allocated an officer four weeks ago. Waiting sixteen months. Next month we think we will get approval as he only asked for update of Sons earnings. "My question is: If i get approval next month April and i wait to send our passports Oct. 2011, I will have a further year to enter NZ which will be Oct. 2012 . So i enter for 4 weeks holiday and come out again, can i just fill the other five months at the end of the two year period to make up the 6 months required which would be April 2014 permanent stay: I need to stretch to around this time so i can go when i reach retirement ::confused2:


I believe that you'll OK doing this - but please check it out elsewhere too. For our Residents Visas, my son visited for 3 weeks then went back to the UK and Egypt to work for 9 months. The 3 week visit was good enough to 'start the clock ticking' on the residents visa.


----------

